# Official NXT: TakeOver: The End Discussion Thread



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The ONLY thing worth watching LIVE on the WWE Network MAGGLE :jbl

Honestly Takeover: Dallas feels like a lifetime again with all the #WWELogic & #REGINS-A-MANIA bs we've had to put up with since, but FINALLY an event where you NOT shoved down the biggest BS about certain stars who evoke a "PASSION" cheer or boo #Getouttahere 

From the 1st ever cage match which better not have a doctor enter if there's blood again, Nakamura/Aries, the BEST tag division in WWE on NXT and a woman's match that may not be edge of your seat enjoyable but the card does need a break here & there so this might just be it this time, looking forward to Baley/Auska II. Anyways I know I'll be watching. #ThankYouNXT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Card looks strong, but I wish Nia Jax would just blow away.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope it's The End and The Fin for Bálor in the title picture.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Really great card. But with the upcomming SmackDown Live, it might be the last really strong NXT Card for some time. Still looking forward to it.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll skip it. Yeah I said it. Nothing on this card is interesting except Nakamura and AA. This feels like Battleground or Payback, how the mighty have fallen :vaffanculo


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So stoked. Leaving for Full Sail tonight and have front row tickets tomorrow. Be my third Takeover live.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I expect a non-finish in the cage match. Either Gallows/Anderson show up - "Which side are they on" given rumors have Joe possibly added to "The Club" and of course Balor's past leading them in Japan OR Hideo Itami involves himself and reveals who his attacker was - was if Finn who benefited by taking him out of the three way to have a one on one match with Breeze for #1 contendership or was it Joe who arrived in NXT that night? 

Other matches are all very predictable. Ideally I'd give The Revival the titles back though - keep having the two swap back and forth until you book a "last meeting ever" match at Takeover:Brooklyn for the titles.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

God am I glad it's Takeover time again. Such a breath of fresh air from Raw and Smackdown. Brooklyn especially can't come soon enough. 

I wonder what's next for Nia if she loses again. It'll be the second consecutive time the 'monster' has failed. I can see her eventually becoming like Kane. Goof most of the time then suddenly a scary demon again when the need arises.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks a solid card overall. Balor/Joe will be very good despite how repetitive it's gotten, i'm a bit concerned about Asuka/Nia but apart from that it's looking great.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Should be a good show, not near others, but good. Also, PLEASE for the love of god can we end Balor/Joe after this?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I made a playlist out of my excitement for the show. If you guys wanna GET HYPED like me, here it is.

Here's the link for *Spotify*.

Here's the Youtube link:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Will be a solid show. Not one of the best but NXT always delivers at least a good Takeover, with most of them being great.

Should be the end of Joe vs. Balor. I like the cage gimmick because NXT has never done one and their rivalry justifies it. I expect Joe to win considering Balor should on the main roster yesterday. Although with the brand split, a lot of these guys could be leaving.

Nakamura vs. Aries should be great and I like the little jealously storyline they’ve told in the past couple weeks. Nakamura for the win.

I’m nervous for Asuka vs. Jax. Nia’s had good showing in her last few matches. But, I don’t know if Asuka and her will be able to mix to have a good match. Hopefully they can bring the best of each other. Thing is, it could very well be the worst Live Special women’s match yet, but since all of those have been good to great, it can still be decent.

Alpha vs. Revival won’t have the same emotion it did with their first match but I still expect a good match.

And I’m very much looking forward to Andrade’s debut after everything I’ve heard about him.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> Should be a good show, not near others, but good. Also, PLEASE for the love of god can we end Balor/Joe after this?


 Agreed, but that's probably why it's called "the end".


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking forward to it as I do all takeovers, should be at least a good show as all takeovers have been.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't wait. Takeovers always restore my faith in this shit and remind me why I watch.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the show. I loved the Joe/Balor match from Dallas and if they try to do something similar to Dallas and they don't have stoppages I think they could have a great match. I just hope they don't use the cage stupidly like the WWE has been doing recently.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm expecting both Joe/Balor and Aries/Nakamura to be ****1/4+

And here's hoping Asuka vs Nia doesn't end up a boring match where Nia dominates 80% of it.. I want a street fight, a war, two hard hitting women going at it with power moves and punches.. wouldn't mind a double DQ or Double count-out finish to step up a future gimmick match.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if Asuka can drag an average match out of Nia, I will be thrilled.

Their house show matches have not been getting good reviews.


----------



## twaughthammer (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing La Sombra back in action. Hopefully he hasn't been nerfed too badly.

Predictions:
Joe over Balor
Nia over Asuka (dirty)
AA over Revival
Nakamura over Aries
Almas over Dillinger


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Austin Aries vs Nakamura.... the only reason why I am really excited to watch this. 

As good as the rivalry has been, I'm glad Joe vs Balor is ending. 

Always nice to watch American Alpha in action. I am curious about Almas guy (La Sombra) never really seen any of his matches. Asuka vs Nia probably will suck but I am hoping Asuka wins this one decisively.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

This is the first Takeover I have ZERO interest in watching. And that's really sad because this time last year NXT was amazing and I never missed a show. But that Goddamn Finn/Joe feud and a lacklustre undercard have damn near killed my interest. I'll check it out only for the hope this is END of bad NXT. And we get the good one back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd actually forgotten about this Takeover until they talked about it on Raw :lol The build-up's been a bit meh, but I'll def still watch it.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Donnie said:


> This is the first Takeover I have ZERO interest in watching. And that's really sad because this time last year NXT was amazing and I never missed a show. But that Goddamn Finn/Joe feud and a lacklustre undercard have damn near killed my interest. I'll check it out only for the hope this is END of bad NXT. And we get the good one back.


This isn't just a coincidence:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740377169025605632


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Drago said:


> This isn't just a coincidence:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740377169025605632


Hmm a possible Bayley heel turn? Or maybe they are booking a NXT revolt and a bunch will "jump" to the main roster. Or maybe NXT has been shithouse for 9 months and even the wrestlers are done with it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Donnie said:


> *Hmm a possible Bayley heel turn? *Or maybe they are booking a NXT revolt and a bunch will "jump" to the main roster. Or maybe NXT has been shithouse for 9 months and even the wrestlers are done with it.


NO. This will make grown men cry, myself included.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking forward to the show. Will be interesting to see what direction they take NXT in after it. Here are El Taco's *bold predictions*:

*Samoa Joe over Finn Balor
Austin Aries over Shinsuke Nakumara
The Revival over American Alpha
Asuka over Nia Jax
Andrade "Cien" Almas over Tye Dillinger*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I have nearly 0 interest I might just watch the Perfect 10 match and go to sleep I can't believe this awful Joe/Balor feud is still going on.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I have nearly 0 interest I might just watch the Perfect 10 match and go to sleep I can't believe this awful Joe/Balor feud is still going on.


You're going to watch all of it, live.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I have nearly 0 interest I might just watch the Perfect 10 match and go to sleep I can't believe this awful Joe/Balor feud is still going on.





Ithil said:


> You're going to watch all of it, live.


AND YOU'RE GONNA LIKE IT!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Even though the card is underwhelming I'm still hopeful. NXT have earned our trust in that department so here's hoping they don't let us down.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Hmm a possible Bayley heel turn? Or maybe they are booking a NXT revolt and a bunch will "jump" to the main roster. Or maybe NXT has been shithouse for 9 months and even the wrestlers are done with it.


Or, maybe, shes talking about Nia Jaxx who injured her? The internet has completely ruined wrestling's ability to tell a simple story anymore.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the show tonight. The build up hasn't been great, but NXT has a habit of producing good shows when it comes to Takeover. Balor/Joe, American Alpha/Revival and Aries/Nakamura should all be good matches. Also looking forward to the debut of Andrade Almas.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

No doubt the Wrestling aspect of things will be good; however as for the card it's the least excited I've been for a Takeover since I started watching NXT.

Tag Match should deliver, Nakamura vs Aries should be good. As for the rest Joe vs Balor will probably deliver, but I'm sick of seeing them. Asuka vs Nia Jax could be a car crash while Andrade vs Dillinger will only go one way right?


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

I for one can't wait for tonight. Yes it's just a primer for Brooklyn but I'm confident that every match will deliver the goods. Asuka/Jax will blow expectations out of the water, a guaranteed classic between the two best teams in NXT history - even Cornette liked the last one, a long anticipated debut, Nak/Aries dream match and Joe/Balor cage!?! On a frikkin' Wednesday evening! Count me the f'k in.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

By the way, just so you know... I was looking through the Network's schedule for today and noticed there's a new Breaking Ground episode following tonight's Takeover. I don't know why WWE ain't advertising this, I had NO idea about this!










AND judging by this picture, it's gonna be an hour long.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> By the way, just so you know... I was looking through the Network's schedule for today and noticed there's a new Breaking Ground episode following tonight's Takeover. I don't know why WWE ain't advertising this, I had NO idea about this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's gonna be special "WWE Breaking Ground: Reloaded" episode with the Superstars featured on the first season.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

They just hyped a live interview with Triple H immediately following Takeover on his Facebook page tonight. Wonder what they're interviewing him about..,


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MOTY HYPE!!!!!!

If Alpha and Mechanics wrestle the same match I saw at the ATL house show on Saturday then we're easily looking at MOTY. 

And call me excited to watch Fucking Samoa Joe in a cage. His performance should be legendary. I hope he absolutely destroys Finn and runs right through him.

This show is going to be great.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Annoyed I can't watch live but I just can't stay up till 4am with a 10 hour shift tommorow.

Looks like I'm going to have a fun day of avoiding the internet tommorow.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Re-activated my Network subscription for this :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

will94 said:


> They just hyped a live interview with Triple H immediately following Takeover on his Facebook page tonight. Wonder what they're interviewing him about..,


Probably be nothing special.

WWE wants to get facebook out there more to the WWE universe. Hence why the Joe/Balor match announcement was made on Facebook by Regal a few weeks back.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't really care about anything on the card. Don't care for Nia, Aries or Dillinger as performers, can't get into any of their matches/segments and I've seen Finn vs Joe maybe 473 times now. Otherwise, I'm really looking forward to seeing AA vs Revival again. They put on what is probably my MOTY so far @ NXT Dallas. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Dibil13 said:


> *God am I glad it's Takeover time again. Such a breath of fresh air from Raw and Smackdown. *Brooklyn especially can't come soon enough.
> 
> I wonder what's next for Nia if she loses again. It'll be the second consecutive time the 'monster' has failed. I can see her eventually becoming like Kane. Goof most of the time then suddenly a scary demon again when the need arises.


Is it really? This TO is as full of filler as the average Raw.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Is it really? This TO is as full of filler as the average Raw.


Even NXT's filler is still leagues better than Raw because the booking usually makes sense and the matches aren't rush jobs. At it's worst NXT is just okay, a bit boring maybe. Raw is insultingly bad. It's like a spit in the face from the writers.

The card isn't anything exceptional but I expect a solid show. Takeovers are never bad.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Looking forward to this. Balor and Joe in a cage match? I could easily see that becoming something special.

Nakamura/Aries and AA/Revival also promises to be quite entertaining. We'll see about the others.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Revival to become 2 time champs.

#believe


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Should be good.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Really looking forward to see how NxT does cage matches


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cannot wait. These shows, regardless of the prestige of each event, always live up to the hype. 

Any time I can also witness the King of Strong Style perform is always an added bonus as well. 

Match I'm most looking forward to: AA vs. The Revival. Based on the reviews from NXT house shows, these two have consistently brought it each night against one another, dazzling the audience. I fully expect their match tonight to blow many away.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I assume this starts 1AM UK time?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

For those that are familiar with Aries. How good is he in the ring?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking forward to Nakamura and Aries. :banderas


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> I assume this starts 1AM UK time?


yes


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm, Network not taking my debit card all of a sudden and the billing page will not load for me. Nice timing :zeb


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if Finn's dumbass tries a double stomp off the top of the cage and rightfully breaks his ankles?

*kayfabe*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at the preshow panel wondering what 'The End' tagline means :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Link?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I want to have sex with Cathy Kelly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who is this Mike guy? He's cute 

I like Cathy as well.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> For those that are familiar with Aries. How good is he in the ring?


Kinda similar to Styles in that he's small, with deadly strikes, and can definitely fly around. More flamboyant though, has a little extra snap to his moves, his own signature thing. Seems like he's lost a step over the last couple of years though. Was at his best back in 2012 in TNA.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Stad said:


> Link?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way they've set out this video package for Asuka vs Nia, really makes it clear that they didn't want to have Bayley's rematch on this Takeover and want to keep it for Brooklyn :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lita is stumbling over her words a lot today.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not hyped for this show but I have hope because NXT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was worried I was going to miss this. Ready for this and Nakamura and his amazing theme. :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

network being a glitch bitch? just me? lol.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Really stoked for the tag team match tonight. Wouldn't be shocked to see The Revival regain the titles.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Breaking Ground: Reloaded immediately following Takeover?! 

Hell Yes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish Joe/Balor would have as much blood as Joe/Jay Briscoe did. Yeah, I know it won't happen.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DASH AND DAWSON FUCK YEAH. NXT Tag Wrestling is the best.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Are these three drunk?

I've never seen such stumbling, incoherent nonsense on NXT.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> network being a glitch bitch? just me? lol.


I'm tempted to cancel the Network at times. All it does is glitch during PPV's. 

I'll watch the first hour of but I really have no interest in this Takeover.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Corey Graves not impressed with the promo


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Lita is stumbling over her words a lot today.


She is, still glad to see her on screen though


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

dammit Renee stop being so hot


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I'm tempted to cancel the Network at times. All it does is glitch during PPV's.
> 
> I'll watch the first hour of but I really have no interest in this Takeover.


I know but I'll always be happy to pay a tenner to watch Balor, Nakamura, Asuka, Bayley, the full tag division (esp ma boi psycho ciampa <3)


----------



## HateaHeel (Aug 20, 2015)

Wish the production team stopped screaming in the presenters ears! Made them all into a mumbling stumbling wreck.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Kinda similar to Styles in that he's small, with deadly strikes, and can definitely fly around. More flamboyant though, has a little extra snap to his moves, his own signature thing. Seems like he's lost a step over the last couple of years though. Was at his best back in 2012 in TNA.


I really haven't enjoyed Aries so far in NXT. Nak has been great, so maybe he can put some magic together, but expectations are low.

I've really had enough of Balor vs. Joe. Hopefully the cage match stip freshens things up more than just being a "fresh coat of paint".

The thing I'm actually most excited for is this Andrade guy. Every house show report I've read said he came out as an unknown and left with the pop of the night.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I'm tempted to cancel the Network at times. All it does is glitch during PPV's.
> 
> I'll watch the first hour of but I really have no interest in this Takeover.


solution reached, watching it one minute behind ... so semi live. I can't watch anything live on the network.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am liking this video package for the opening of the show. Seth winning the NXT Championship :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha Banks sighting!:sodone


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

If Tye doesn't get completely borked by Cien I'll walk away tonight happy... I'm not actually expecting that to happen though.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Wish Joe/Balor would have as much blood as Joe/Jay Briscoe did. Yeah, I know it won't happen.


In a perfect world Shiv, in a perfect world. 

Although is Finn bleeds like this









The Network might go off air lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooh, the old Armageddon theme song! I like it!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That Bayley kid is so annoying.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

So at the last second they decided to rename it to "The End of The Beginning"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

But ... but ... wwe the end of the beginning makes no fucking sense. Unless it means the performers who put NXT on the map, i.e were the beginning of the nxt phenomenon, are all main roster bound.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Holy fuck.

Tye's jacket. That's one of the greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please look good Tye. :cry


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

The Perfect 10! Yeah I've become a fan dude has grown on me, and I think he could be a top star for NXT.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

What the fuck is Dillinger wearing? :lol

At least a fancy outfit gives me hope for a push.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Dat pop tho


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Dillinger is shit. Why is he on a special? BOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These 2 should be commentating on raw.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Perfect 10 hype


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Tye looks totally overwhelmed by that reaction


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

I wish WWE had as much faith in Tye as the fans do.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Where the hell did Tom buy that red jacket? It's hideous, get a refund Tom :lol

I don't know anything about this Cien guy, so I'm intrigued by this match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Wtf is La Sombra wearing is he taking up the Godfather's gimmick or something :lol screams jobber.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Andrade looks like Justin Gabriel a bit.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Suspenders! what the actual fuck? where's the mask and awesome Mexican music. Kill him Tye.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's got an old school pimp Jeff Jarrett look coming to the ring.. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait ... is cien alma a puerto rican pimp then?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Tye's jacket for the win. I like Andrade music. Not his attire


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Wtf is La Sombra wearing is he taking up the Godfather's gimmick or something :lol screams jobber.


LMAO yes, I thought the same thing about the Godfather :lmao

Thank god he took off all the white gear though, lol.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Can't wait for the "Cien Punk" chants.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HE'S 100! :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Perfect 10 is so over 

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

"Perfect 10" is a gimmick for a woman, not this loser.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok I felt like Almas borrowed that from Naito.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Punch him in the knee."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Look, it's become a GQ shoot all of a sudden" :lmao Corey is hilarious.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Mexican came out looking like a combo of Godfather and Waylon Mercy...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Can't wait for the "Cien Punk" chants.


it'll be 'Cien Pimp' if he keeps that shit gear up


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Tye fucking rules. 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10 TEN


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Hurts his joints just to do a moonsault...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kind of a meh finisher when Nak is already using the knee finish.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That as a finisher? ehhhhh


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Great match. Still want to know what the deal with the Suspenders is.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The Mexican godfather is just as annoying.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lame finish to a good match.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

The Reverse Stinkface as a finisher?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

C'mon... already got a guy (God) who uses his knee as a finisher.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Meh debut.

Fucking hate that bulldog spot with a passion.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That superkick from Tye was marvelous, but I also loved that moonsault from Cien too.


----------



## HateaHeel (Aug 20, 2015)

That finisher is awful! WTF was that?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nia Jax turns me on soooo much!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

seen Andrade at an NXT Live Event back in April, super nice, got his autograph and all


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice chant mid-match there Full Sail. I see you. :kobelol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> C'mon... already got a guy (God) who uses his knee as a finisher.


Hopefully he's told to change it. He was ok, but didn't really stand out all that much.

Can he cut a promo?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What the fuck is Facebook? Put it on Tout, a-holes.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He'll have a new finisher sooner rather than later...I thought it was a good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liked the match but the finisher lacked impact.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

OMG were they playing Gimme Chocolate when showing that fattie Jax? LOL


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Great start. Andrade was impressive as hell and Dillinger...with that crowd support he could be a main event guy at some point in NXT.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes time for two of the best teams in the world to steal the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay this tag match should be amazing, if it's anything like the Dallas match :mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I was digging Cien until his finisher, that's Sasha's move, if he gets a better finish I could see me being a fan.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bring on the carnage please ... yes please.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I really haven't enjoyed Aries so far in NXT. Nak has been great, so maybe he can put some magic together, but expectations are low.


I haven't been into Aries' NXT stuff yet either, but I think this match will be great. If he's going to be a heel it's much more his game than being the face in peril.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

love The Revival...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I mark so hard for the Revival!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*SAY YEAH*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

No flips just FISTS.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This match will be MOTN.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I just realized i don't care about any of these matches involving people who speak English. That's a problem. Maybe it SHOULD be the The End.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope The Revival wins this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Revival are badasses. Love their old school heel tactics.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww I remember when Jordan didn't want anything to do with Gable :lol How far they've come!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I was digging Cien until his finisher, that's Sasha's move, if he gets a better finish I could see me being a fan.


And Taya's in LU.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm ready, willing and GABLE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jordan pointing at that fan like he's gonna give her that dick after the show! :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no, the referee with those eyebrows...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give me the MOTN, please!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dash/Dawson are bulletproof, IMO. They are natural heels, which the main roster lacks(at least in the form of legitimate title threats), they are quality in the ring, and Dawson can work the mic like a fucking champ. If they lose this, I hope they don't just toil away in NXT for another 5 or 6 months. Move them up and let them beat up on some face tag teams while working their way into the title scene.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Jason Jordan is SO great.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THIS PACE!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> I haven't been into Aries' NXT stuff yet either, but I think this match will be great. If he's going to be a heel it's much more his game than being the face in peril.


Probably because nobody marks for him at these shows, which is probably because he's not meant to be a babyface. He's a brilliant heel though, and hopefully he makes that full turn tonight.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Jordan has the best dropkick in the WWE, ridiculous height.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

God this is good so far. The two best teams in WWE right now by a solid margin.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Double ankle locks!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a crazy sequence!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh no, the referee with those eyebrows...


Lol they call him "the King of Strong Eyebrow"


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Holy Fuck this rules.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

OH MY GOD THAT FUCKIN' SEQUENCE THAT FUCKIN' SEQUENCE


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLY FUCK! The bar has been set, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

This match is a little too choreographed for me.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

These two teams have such an insane chemistry.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This match is a little too choreographed for me.


Agreed, everything feels so scripted, not natural at all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This match is a little too choreographed for me.


Maybe but it's super entertaining.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gable reaching for the tag in mid-air while taking the spinebuster, I have never been that before. Perfect.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Chad Gable is the best at getting sympathy before the hot tag, that I've seen. Good lord.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DAT SPINEBUSTER


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

These guys are fun to watch.

Man, the tag division is looking great going forward. AA, Revival, New Day, Anderson/Gallows, Enzo/Cass, Uso's. That's arguably 6 top teams, which is a lot better than the typical one or maybe two.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wouldn't turn the channel if this were on RAW.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

nice to see these forums back up again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, what is wrong with the forums?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Annoying crowd


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Paul Ellering :mark:

I really hope full sail were chanting that at the Authors of pain.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Was wondering why I couldn't load anything lol.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Full Sail trying to get themselves over again. Fucking smarks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

kimino said:


> Annoying crowd


Yeah it would be nice if they shut up for a bit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Server back up then? Lol

Okay so Paul ellering? Two crazy ass big guys and now a crazy stiff match with Aries and nak ... Love so far


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who were those guys who attacked American Alpha? Never seen them before.

Surprised that The Revival beat AA, but maybe AA are going to the main roster?

Enjoying Nakamura vs Aries so far.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Paul Ellering :mark:
> 
> I really hope full sail were chanting that at the Authors of pain.


They were chanting "Who are you" at him, pretty certain.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I hate indys and Japan, and Itami sucks, but even I love Nakamura. He has what the kids these days call the swaggys!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Tag match was awesome!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesus are the full sail crowd not allowed to have fun or something much better than a dead Raw crowd or piped in chants on smackdown.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok WF went off line so sorry for a late post. But Holy Shit that Tag match was fantastic and I'm so sad and happy the Revival are champions again. I assume the new team will send Alpha to the main roster which is fine with me.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I really hope people were not chanting "who are you" at Paul Ellering... if so wow, thats disrespectful... man is a legend... Crowd need to learn their wrestling. Or maybe I am just super old...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry the site went down. I emailed the lead/senior tech 15/20 mins ago then I emailed the general tech email that all techs get. I really don't know if they fixed it or if the site came back on its own.

Either way, hope this didn't ruin the show experience for some folks.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the crowd tonight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Jesus are the full sail crowd not allowed to have fun or something much better than a dead Raw crowd or piped in chants on smackdown.


They can do whatever they want, but they try to hard to get themselves over, and its annoying


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Wish full sail would stop chanting the same shit every five seconds.. We get it Nakamuras theme is catchy.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

So stoked so freaking stoked The Revival won like I predicted. And that tag team with PAUL FUCKING ELLERING. Has me stoked.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is easily the best match Aries has had in NXT so far.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Hell's Gate!!!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Aries has the only suicide dive I like these days. The under the second rope variety gives it a lot more oomph.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

JESUS the last few minutes of that were fucking nuts. Really good match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was an excellent match. Nakamura never disappoints, and Aries was fantastic too, he's finally found his mojo in NXT.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This Takeover has been amazing so far. I guess with the way the card looked it had a lot of doubters, but NXTs always delivers on Takeover Events, didn't see this one being any different.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, if Aries doesn't get over after that match then he never will.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow great fucking match! Bet that fullsail crowd will start giving Aries a reaction after this.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really wanted Aries to win, but NXT being predictable is good, I guess Nakamura/Joe is in the works now..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That match was way better than the tag team match, which felt way too scripted and lost steam after the middle.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Aries needs to wear that wrap all the Damon time lol, felt like he finally found and brought it tonight. They tore it the fuck up


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow great fucking match! Bet that fullsail crowd will start giving Aries a reaction after this.


They fucking better. That match plus his charisma/promo ability commands it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*TAKE ALL OF MY MONEY NAKAMURA*


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

There was a thread a while ago- things commentator say which gives away the winner.

So at one point there was a "Aries have counter for everything that Nakamura has to offer." I think every time they say eventually this guy loses the match. And that was the case tonight.

Anyway, great match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Thus far this year, there are only two MOTY candidates and they are AJ Styles v Y2J and Austin Aries vs Nakamura.

The very fact that Aries v Nakamura was booked says to me that these two guys are going to be on different shows after the brand split. This match had to happen on NXT for the sake of wrestling history.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Now the 2 matches I give 0 fucks about  I might watch the rest of takeover to see if the Triple H interview is anything important.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Nia Jax seriously needs a new finisher, I'd rather have her use the Uranage or a Chokebomb


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i expect Jax to go over here. I think Asuka is coming to destroy Charlotte or something.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> Thus far this year, there are only two MOTY candidates and they are AJ Styles v Y2J and Austin Aries vs Nakamura.
> 
> The very fact that Aries v Nakamura was booked says to me that these two guys are going to be on different shows after the brand split. This match had to happen on NXT for the sake of wrestling history.


To me, both Styles/Reigns matches were better than any of the Jericho/Styles matches, and Zayn/Nakamura was better than Aries/Nakamura, though not by much.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Great, Nia Jax time now. Bleh.

But LOL when Asuka yelled at Nia in Japanese and she was all confused :lol


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Nia needs a better more intimidating theme


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nia's theme would improve a thousand times more if they'd just cut the lyrics out and just us an instrumental version of it. In that promo package where you just heard the instrumental version for a bit, i thought that sounded much better.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Nia needs a better more intimidating theme


Yeah, I hate Nia's theme, it's so annoying.

Not liking Nia's gear tonight, either.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's weird, I really liked Asuka's theme, but now I wish like hell they'd change it. I usually don't get sick of themes so easily.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Asuka has gotta lose eventually. I just wish it happened at Dallas.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Asuka is nowhere near as over as she was pre-beating Bayley.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I place Aries/Nak ahead of Zayn/Nak but I'll have to give it a second viewing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, I hope Asuka doesn't lose. I really don't want Nia to be champion.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Asuka to win in 10 seconds with a school boy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God, I hope Asuka doesn't lose. I really don't want Nia to be champion.


Same here, hoping Asuka retains.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how Asuka basically wears a thong over her tights.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Asuka to win in 10 seconds with a school boy.


I wouldn't be opposed.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Aries v Nakamura showed that both wrestlers are top-level when they get to work against someone on the same skill level.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Asuka Hottest girl on the roster. Yea I said it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy ragdoll Batman, that was sick!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Who the fuck is chanting we want Eva?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WE WANT EVA, NO WE DON'T! :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad the crowd booed out those Eva chants and showered Asuka with chants in return.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

We want Eva!!! No we don't!!! :lol: 

Ohh Full Sail will you ever disappoint?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Aries v Nakamura showed that both wrestlers are top-level when they get to work against someone on the same skill level.


Exactly what I was thinking I didn't put much into Aries match with Corbin


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

For some reason that song in Asuka's promo by Babymetal is stuck in my head, and I can't stop playing it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who chants we want Eva? :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Nia Jax with that Roman booking


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i love Asuka's body, it has just the right amount of jiggle.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Asuka with the Black Widow*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RDEvans said:


> Who the fuck is chanting we want Eva?


Thirsty idiots.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia is so boring, I just can't get into her and I don't know why. I'm spending more time refreshing WF than watching right now cos Nia's in control.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Nia Jax is pushed as a monster heel but she lost to Bayley and we're supposed to forget that.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

First NXT Takeover without a Horsewoman in over two years right? Wow.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I am genuinely surprised, that many people are surprised that Aries put on a MOTYC... I mean.. seriously.. the guy's one of the best all around talents of the past 15 years.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They're still trying to make the Revival happen? lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nia with dat power spot!


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

The most important thing about being a monster is nothing to do with size, where is the intensity from Nia Jax? Sh shows so little emotion in the ring even if shes technically got better.


Asuka can sell being a monster far better with booking behind her.



etrbaby said:


> I am genuinely surprised, that many people are surprised that Aries put on a MOTYC... I mean.. seriously.. the guy's one of the best all around talents of the past 15 years.


 Cause his NXT matches so far have been pretty underwhelming I assume.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Nia Jax is tied to Roman... just saying


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Saw what I wanted. Nba finals time! 

Nia jax is trash


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nia is awesome. Styles make fights, and sizes make styles. Haven't seen a bonafide monsteress in WWE in a long time.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice Save Asuka almost botched that


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

etrbaby said:


> I am genuinely surprised, that many people are surprised that Aries put on a MOTYC... I mean.. seriously.. the guy's one of the best all around talents of the past 15 years.


I know that and was super hyped for him but, you should admit, he did look like he lost a step when he debuted.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

manstis1804 said:


> Nia is awesome. Styles make fights, and sizes make styles. Haven't seen a bonafide monsteress in WWE in a long time.


Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia: I'M THE CHAMP ASUKA, ME!!!!!
Some guy in the crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :lol


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Nia's intensity is still lacking quite a bit, but she's gotten A LOT better technically. She's actually holding her own quite nicely, I'm enjoying this quite a bit.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Good match, way better than i expected, props to both


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad that Asuka won.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god for that, Asuka wins.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Meh. Nia/Bayley matches were better.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

SPAM THE KICK BUTTON!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Didn't care for this match, Nia Jax is horrible.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nia has really improved leaps and bounds and had a great performance with Asuka. Great match by both women!


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahhh...that was good, but felt pretty anti-climatic. Not much of a finish. When your whole offense is kick, and the finish is another kick, doesn't do much to excite me.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, I'm scared of Nia Jax now. New ring entrance, new gear and she'd have me shitting my pants ... that fucking scream ...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good that she retained. Back to the bottom for you Nia!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Bobby Roode ever gonna make an appearance?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Nia was amazing and showing that she is improving for sure.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kinda digging Nia after that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


> Meh. Nia/Bayley matches were better.


Nah, don't agree with that. This was Nia's best match by far imo.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Ahhh...that was good, but felt pretty anti-climatic. Not much of a finish. When your whole offense is kick, and the finish is another kick, doesn't do much to excite me.


It's a swerve dammit! :vince5


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

AWWWW Bayley. They keep fucking you over.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

It was an Ok match ( Asuka with those stiff kicks). I guess we'll be seeing Asuka vs Bayley 2 at the next Takeover.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> Beth Phoenix?


She was average height and had maybe a 20 pound weight advantage on most divas. Plus she jobbed like fuck.

Nia is twice the size of her opponents, it brings a different psychology into things. She still hasn't quite harnessed it but she's coming along well.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Nia blows. She needs to be de-pushed. Too bad she's related to Da Look.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Thus far not great as far as Takeover specials but I'm enjoying this so much more than main roster PPV's...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Bobby Roode ever gonna make an appearance?


there you go...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Bobby Roode just walks by in the background all casual :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh Shit Mr Roode is here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Bobby Roode ever gonna make an appearance?


You ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

THANOS said:


> Nah, don't agree with that. This was Nia's best match by far imo.


Maybe her second best. I thought her match at London was better than this one.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Andrea DiMarco might be the first hot chick I've ever hated. The way she talks grates on my nerves.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Bobby Roode ever gonna make an appearance?



Did you get your answer


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit lol right after i asked if Roode's ever gonna show up he does lol.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Roode to atack the winner of the title match.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

TOM's suit is pretty great, I usually don't care for such silliness but it's just enough.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sweeeeeeeetttttt


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rick Rude's kid!!!


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

:lol That finish looked like it was taken straight out of a 2010-12 ROH overblown main event match! This match wasn't overblown, though, so I actually enjoyed the finish with Nia going down screaming in a last attempt of intimidation/fighting spirit. 

Pretty good match, I'd say.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nia is pretty good. She just needs better music and ring attire. She doesn't have to be a monster heel but more of an arrogant, cocky "I'm bigger and stronger than you" heel instead.

Ahh the good old days when cage matches were used to end a feud.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


> Maybe her second best. I thought her match at London was better than this one.


Well, to each their own, both were good matches, but Nia's improved heaps and bounds since then and Asuka provided more engaging offense imo.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WWE bringing out the old themes


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THE END IS HERE!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I wish WWE would stop hiring girls that look pretty for interviews and ring announcing most are awful.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Is HHH going to announce that there will be a lot of callups from NXT when the brand split happens or something?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

manstis1804 said:


> She was average height and had maybe a 20 pound weight advantage on most divas. Plus she jobbed like fuck.


Really? She was a 3 time women's champ and a 1 time divas champ. I don't remember her being a jobber. She may have lost a match here or there at the end of her run but she was dominant for her time.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Don't think Finn is going to be the Demon tonight. So Samoa Joe or sure retains to protect the Demon.

Also Joe Vs Nakamura is a feud that makes sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really wish Finn would stop with the whole Demon alter ego, nothing about his offense or anything changes when he wears the paint. Just fucking wear body paint that looks cool and stop acting as if its another side coming out.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lok said:


> WWE bringing out the old themes


I thought this sounded familiar, something to do with Taker/Kane maybe?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Neville looks weird with facial hair :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Neville in the house.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Legolis


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> Ahhh...that was good, but felt pretty anti-climatic. Not much of a finish. When your whole offense is kick, and the finish is another kick, doesn't do much to excite me.


What else is she supposed to do with that lumbering behemoth?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

sbuch said:


> I thought this sounded familiar, something to do with Taker/Kane maybe?


I think it was used for a few Armageddon PPVs as well.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I completely forgot Neville even existed...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Neville, its like he actually exists.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sorry but Finn's entrance is still one of the coolest things ever. I'm not over it yet


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

sbuch said:


> I thought this sounded familiar, something to do with Taker/Kane maybe?


Think is was for the Armageddon PPV back then, but don't quote me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The black and white colours tonight are cool!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Neville, the man WWE forgot.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Have fun being an attention whore, Finn, because you are about to get wrecked.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The imagery of Finn climbing the cage like that and looking through it is AWESOME :mark:


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

THANOS said:


> The black and white colours tonight are cool!


Balor Club coming soon or I'm just looking too much into it?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> Cause his NXT matches so far have been pretty underwhelming I assume.


Honestly, Aries and Nakamura's matches with Dillinger and Samson were about equal, and Nakamura had SAMI FREAKING ZAYN for his debut while Aries had BARON CORBIN.

It's not like Aries could do much in under 5min matches or with Baron Corbin.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Let there be blood!


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

We've gone from the man gravity forgot to the title reign we'd all like to forget.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

JOE'S GOING TO KILL YOU


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Joe's like "bitch I wrestled 10 years for a company that had a CAGE MATCH PAY-PER-VIEW."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe's theme is so funky, lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Samoa's theme is so boring...


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

"On his way to the ring, the only samoan in the entire company actually over, Samoa Joe!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit Finn's paint looks so awesome tonight, love that black and white theme.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cavs looking lovely. Die Steph Die.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Every time Joe makes his entrance I always end up having his theme song stuck in my head.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I know that and was super hyped for him but, you should admit, he did look like he lost a step when he debuted.


I didn't notice tbh, I kinda blamed it on Corbin and sub 5min matches.. but yeah maybe lol



manstis1804 said:


> She was average height and had maybe a 20 pound weight advantage on most divas. Plus she jobbed like fuck.
> 
> Nia is twice the size of her opponents, it brings a different psychology into things. She still hasn't quite harnessed it but she's coming along well.


but she could do this to men..





and no she didn't job like fuck. 
She barely lost her first 2 years and when she'd lose it would be by roll-up.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Joe needs to MMA it up, or whatever verb you'd use to say he should turn this into an MMA fight.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Fuck sake I hate that a steel cage match has a door in it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Samoa's theme is so boring...


Disagree...I actually like it.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seriously hate Balor's offense of nothing but running dropkicks and enzugiris.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Am I wrong for wanting Balor to put on 25-30 pounds? I don't wanna be that "casual" guy who obsesses over looks and size but dude looks like an underwear model.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

manstis1804 said:


> Joe needs to MMA it up, or whatever verb you'd use to say he should turn this into an MMA fight.


Agreed. He's ultra trained in it so that would be welcomed.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Didn't they clearly say the only way to win in by pin, submission or climbing the cage? Why the fuck are they opening the door?

The door ruins every cage match-- worst thing to ever happen to wrestling.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Okay I'll just say this with the build up, I think the opening of the match should have had both men come out guns blazing. Not trying to escape. I mean I guess I get it Joe wants to escape to keep the title, but Finn trying to win by escaping the cage feels awkward. Like they spent weeks not being able to touch each other correct? Imo at the start they should have seemed like they wanted to kill each other.

Still think the match will end up being good though but all this is just my opinion


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know if I'm envisioning Hogan/Bundy for Bret/Owen at this point...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The way they are billing this as the End of the Beginning and HHH being on live after this makes me think we are going to get some massive news like NXT being live from a certain point onwards.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree the door sort of ruins it. Make them climb the cage.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Okay I'll just say this with the build up, I think the opening of the match should have had both men come out guns blazing. Not trying to escape. I mean I guess I get it Joe wants to escape to keep the title, but Finn trying to win by escaping the cage feels awkward. Like they spent weeks not being able to touch each other correct? Imo at the start they should have seemed like they wanted to kill each other.
> 
> Still think the match will end up being good though but all this is just my opinion


Same. Isn't this supposed to be a heated blood feud? Why are they trying to escape if it's been portrayed as them just wanting to beat the living shit out of each other? Makes no sense.

Even if they are both desperate to keep/win the Title, the supposed hatred/pride should be keeping them from taking the easy way out.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Joe can work the shoot-style but WWE doesn't want Joe redefining their whole f'n product.

I don't think any cage match should be about escaping the cage. It is literally winning by running away.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I loved that little exchange they just had


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> Joe can work the shoot-style but WWE doesn't want Joe redefining their whole f'n product.


The best match he's had in WWE was that awesome stiff-fest with Tommaso Ciampa. The matches with Finn are too much in the WWE formula and he can't look like the dominant monster he should.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Mister Sinister said:


> Joe can work the shoot-style but WWE doesn't want Joe redefining their whole f'n product.
> 
> I don't think any cage match should be about escaping the cage. It is literally winning by running away.


Well Joe/Nakamura should be absolutely epic then since Nak's loves shooting in the ring, and Joe killed it doing it against Kobashi.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This main event is so boring. Balor is shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match needs some thumbtacks, lol.

Kidding :lol

That slingblade was awesome.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The basic formula of the match is more due to the basic style of Balor.

Joe/Nak will incredible!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> This main event is so boring. Balor is shit.


He repeats the same 3 moves over and over.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Balor but he does way too many fucking sling blades...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> This main event is so boring. Balor is shit.


Hell no its fucking awesome, the best of there matches with nothing fucking it up like the last time.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

PraXitude said:


> This main event is so boring. Balor is shit.


I can't stand him dude, may be my least favorite wrestler in all of NXT besides the Drifter. I always think his matches will be good though, because he's got skills. But they never live up to hype.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God, watching Balor wrestle is like listening to a broken record.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

This match has been pretty boring it also annoys me so much with how Balor wrestles exactly the same as the "demon".


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Now everyone has highlighted Balor does kicks and very little else I can barely watch his matches and I love him too. But now even I want more from him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least this match doesn't have stoppages for blood, lol.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Demon Balor has been defeated!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Huge Muscle Buster!! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Giga Muscle Buster!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Muscle Buster of all Muscle Busters.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

manstis1804 said:


> I can't stand him dude, may be my least favorite wrestler in all of NXT besides the Drifter. I always think his matches will be good though, because he's got skills. But they never live up to hype.


He's too predictable, whereas Joe is more unique and exciting.

YAY GO JOE!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Finn's dead (and likely on his way to the main roster lol).

Not surprising tbh.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It was pretty good.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Holy shit a clean pin on "Demon" Finn Balor. No blood though. I know its WWE, but come on..


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Unreal Musclebuster!

Match was disappointing, but at least the right guy won, and this feud is OVER.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank God that's over.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome finish to an awesome match. Wonder if this means we will see Nakamura vs Balor for Balor's final match akin to Sami Zayn with Joe (going for the title) or he will take the 7th spot in the MotB match.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank fuck now Joe can go and do great stuff in NXT as he will be moving away from Balor.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

good ass match, not great. don't think they have amazing chemistry, but also think they put on a solid main event. and that muscle buster was too dope..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This feud can finally END!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The last 2 matches were the worst by quite the margin.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

That was the Ultimate Muscle Muscle-Buster lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Joe is a beast but needs to shave before going to Smackdown or Raw.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess Joe's theme can kinda grow on you.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

This looked like tna. You guys r fuckd


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Samoa Joe is NXT Champion, and AJ Styles is feuding with John Cena on the main roster. Man Cream does rise to the top lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was half expecting something else to happen at the end with all the posing Joe was doing, but nope lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> I guess Joe's theme can kinda grow on you.


I can't stand the drums.. they need to use a better kit in the recording.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> Awesome finish to an awesome match. Wonder if this means we will see Nakamura vs Balor for Balor's final match akin to Sami Zayn with Joe (going for the title) or he will take the 7th spot in the MotB match.


That watch was no where near awesome


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Amazing TakeOver as usual!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Main event was the worst match of the night.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The main event was okay but it couldn't match what came before it. I'd give the whole show a solid 7/10.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Thankyou Finn.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Finn isn't really injured.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Good match, but pretty underwhelming. Bálor seems so lost in an NXT ring sometimes, and I've liked the guy quite a bit for quite a few years now. 

Damn good Takeover, though.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So, judging by some comments, fair to say this was the weakest TakeOver ever? I'll probably watch AA and Naka, fuck the rest. Man, Belcastro is such a fucking geek.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> That watch was no where near awesome


Hell yes it was and the reaction shows it on the likes of Facebook/Twitter. I love how people have turned on Balor here as they always do with there sweethearts in time, thankfully the fans of NXT are just becoming bigger and bigger fans of Balor .


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Anybody watching BG?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Tempest said:


> So, judging by some comments, fair to say this was the weakest TakeOver ever? I'll probably watch AA and Naka, fuck the rest. Man, Belcastro is such a fucking geek.


American Alpha/Revival was the MOTN. If you watch anything watch that. Crowd was so hype for Gable and Jordan.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Anybody watching BG?


Yep, I love me some breaking ground :mark:


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

The Tempest said:


> So, judging by some comments, fair to say this was the weakest TakeOver ever? I'll probably watch AA and Naka, fuck the rest. Man, Belcastro is such a fucking geek.


 Weaker main events but the first half of the card was fantastic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a disappointing event, it's the first time I've sat down and watched a full event and boy it's clear why this is developmental. Most of roster doesn't know how to tell a story in the ring and have no clue how to kick out at 2.5 or 2.9. 

NXT crowds are so cringeworthy.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Perfect 10 being the 2nd most over on the card :swanson


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The Tempest said:


> So, judging by some comments, fair to say this was the weakest TakeOver ever? I'll probably watch AA and Naka, fuck the rest. Man, Belcastro is such a fucking geek.


God no it was awesome and miles above some of the TakeOver's where Bo and Neville headlined.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> American Alpha/Revival was the MOTN. If you watch anything watch that. Crowd was so hype for Gable and Jordan.


 That match had way too many pin attempts.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Weakest Takeover yet but still a good event. Asuka vs. Nia surprised me and was way better than the Nia/Bayley match. 

The crowd was really annoying at times.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> God no it was awesome and miles above some of the TakeOver's where Bo and Neville headlined.


Your obviously have a low bar set for what you consider awesome naka and a double and the tag match were the best parts the main event for being a blood feud was shit


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Phenomenal One said:


> What a disappointing event, it's the first time I've sat down and watched a full event and boy it's clear why this is developmental. Most of roster doesn't know how to tell a story and have no clue how to kick out at 2.5 or 2.9.
> 
> NXT crowds are so cringeworthy.


How are you an AJ Styles fan yet appear to have discredited Joe and Balor here? If you didn't, you've discredited Aries and Nakamura. Or American Alpha and Asuka?

Judging by that big "Styles iz ded" thread a few days ago, you appear to be big on hyperbole.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Desecrated said:


> How are you an AJ Styles fan yet appear to have discredited Joe and Balor here? If you didn't, you've discredited Aries and Nakamura. Or American Alpha and Asuka?
> 
> Judging by that big "Styles iz ded" thread a few days ago, you appear to be big on hyperbole.


 I said it in chat, the ones I see succeeding on the main roster are Joe, Aries and Nakamura. Those guys were the only ones who stood out. Jordan and Gable were also good, but I was put off by the match because of the number of pin attempts and false finishes in their match. Felt like there were at least a dozen in the match, which imo is far too many for a tag match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> Weakest Takeover yet but still a good event. Asuka vs. Nia surprised me and was way better than the Nia/Bayley match.
> 
> The crowd was really annoying at times.


 Chanting 'this is awesome' before the steel cage match had even begun. Then the match ends up being a dud. The 'this is awesome' chant is dead because of smarks like this using it willy nilly.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

How is this show weak? No match was bad or even mediocre and all makes sense and was executed well. I give it a 9. The tag team match is the MOTN although Nakamura-Aries is close.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The tag team title match was bloody brilliant, just kept at a fast frenetic pace for nearly twenty minutes. Yeah, some of it did look a bit too rehearsed but that's the way tag team wrestling is heading for the most part. No complaints from me.

First match was your average opener and I dug the Cien guys moves. Bit too flashy and a little unreal but it's different. Hell, his finisher is him thrusting his balls into your face at a hundred miles an hour.

I'll watch the rest tomorrow if I can be bothered.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So can we assume that Finn is done playing with his Legos in NXT and is off to play with the big boys on RAW now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Overall, another really good event from NXT: 

- Opener was a nice, fast, and athletic opener. Has Tye become the new CJ Parker? I feel like he's always being used to job to new people. Almas is an impressive athlete. 

- The Tag Title match was FABULOUS! I loved every second of it. The crowd was fully invested. You had clear cut jerk heels and charismatic babyfaces. The action was fast paced and amazing, and also kept it within the rules of tag team wrestling which was actually used to enhance the drama. (Young Bucks, take notes). The Revival winning the titles back was kind of a heartbreaker, but in a good way. I legit felt bad for the faces. 

Also, who was that bruiser team that beat the crap out of AA post match? And Paul Ellering is with them? I'm interested, to say the least. 

- Nakamura Vs. Aries was really good and hard hitting. I felt like they were trying to recapture the magic of Zayn/Nakamura but it never quite got to that level. Still, it was a really good match with some sick shots towards the end. Nakamura getting the win was fine by me. 

- Nia Vs. Asuka was almost a carbon copy of Bayley Vs. Nia, but that's probably the best they can do to hide Nia's weaknesses. I like that they present her size as her main attribute ad don't feel any need to have her fly all over the place. 

- Steel Cage match was good...nothing overly special, but good. The Muscle Buster and the Swingblade off the ropes were really cool and it was a pretty solid cage match overall, and definitely the best Cage match WWE has done in a long time. Balor losing makes me think that he's going to be moved up to the main roster soon. 

So yeah, overall good show. The Tag Title match was the main highlight by far.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Phenomenal One said:


> I said it in chat, the ones I see succeeding on the main roster are Joe, Aries and Nakamura. Those guys were the only ones who stood out. Jordan and Gable were also good, but I was put off by the match because of the number of pin attempts. Felt like there were at least a dozen in the match.


Tag wrestling from guys who work fast and hard usually have many covers. It's a way to artificially increase the tempo and keep the action moving.

No one really lacked the story-telling capability to step up onto the main roster where most matches are devoid of purpose too. Sure, it's a desirable quality but there are more grating issues with some performers than a lack of it. Biggest example of someone for some reason having many holes tonight is Balor. For someone so hyped, he's shown nothing. He was the only wrestler out of 12 that fit your criteria.


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

LMAO at people calling this show weak.
Great match form American Alpha and The Revival. One of the best if not the best tag team match I've seen in years. Great spots, great story, surprising result and an unexpected attack after the match.
Great match between Aries and Nakamura.
Andrade looked very good in his debut.
Asuka vs Nia Jax was ok. It felt a little bit short.
Joe vs Balor, although probably weaker than their previous matches, was still good. 

Seriously people, some of you are just ridiculous. If you don't think this was a good show, I don't even know why you're watching wrestling.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

teick said:


> LMAO at people calling this show weak.
> Great match form American Alpha and The Revival. One of the best if not the best tag team match I've seen in years. Great spots, great story, surprising result and an unexpected attack after the match.
> Great match between Aries and Nakamura.
> Andrade looked very good in his debut.
> ...


Joe Balor was booked as a blood feud and fell flat


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Great event top to bottom.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't think of the last time a tag match stole the show at a major WWE event.

It's amazing what can happen when competitors are booked in such a way that the crowd wants to cheer the babyfaces and boo the heels. It almost feels like pro wrestling.

Awesome event altogether though.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> God no it was awesome and miles above some of the TakeOver's where Bo and Neville headlined.


Well I mean Bo only headlined one show, and Arrival > TheEnd easily. And the only one with Neville headlining that The End was on par with was TakeOver: Fatal Fourway, but that main event blew tonight's entire card out of the water and also had a great women's match in Charlotte/Bayley. The other two with Neville headlining, TakeOver and TakeOver R-Evolution, were also better than tonight's show, especially R-Evolution which is the best show so far or a close second to Arrival depending on who you ask.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

teick said:


> Seriously people, some of you are just ridiculous. If you don't think this was a good show, I don't even know why you're watching wrestling.


The only thing that's ridiculous is the number of people who will say that slow, boring, plodding, average-at-best match involving one of the most uninspired wrestlers in NXT history and old, out-of-shape Samoa Joe is "good". At the same time accepting the phoning-it-in Austin Aries into NXT and letting the guy who is supposed to be one of the best in the world come in and, well, phone it in.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

teick said:


> LMAO at people calling this show weak.
> Great match form American Alpha and The Revival. One of the best if not the best tag team match I've seen in years. Great spots, great story, surprising result and an unexpected attack after the match.
> Great match between Aries and Nakamura.
> Andrade looked very good in his debut.
> ...


All coming from guys complaining about WWE's Raw etc as well, starting to think NXT TakeOver's have spoiled people quite a bit here .


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

It was pretty good in general, if not on par with most TakeOvers. I'd give it a 6.5/10.

Tag title match was MOTN for me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:LOL @ all the NXT GEEKS getting *GOTTEN TO *because people aren't overrating or overhyping this event.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Joe Balor was booked as a blood feud and fell flat


Again people lost there shit for this match at the show and on social media.. Hell wrestlers of all ages where losing there shit this entire show as well watching as well as making jokes like Dreamer talking about Roode .


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

Enjoyed the End far more than Dallas. Swagsuke/Aries was easily MOTN. Was just a star or so under Styles/Naka, but to be fair their Wrestle Kingdom match was some lightning in bottle type shit. With the Super Junior finals and tonight's Takeover it's a damn good start to a very loaded summer.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Again people lost there shit for this match at the show and on social media.. Hell wrestlers of all ages where losing there shit this entire show as well watching as well as making jokes like Dreamer talking about Roode .


Full Sail would lose their shit for Trips fucking Balor live on stage. Means nothing, man.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Hit said:


> Full Sail would lose their shit for Trips fucking Balor live on stage. Means nothing, man.


Full Sail where not the only ones losing there shit, people did on social media and no doubt in my mind the reactions would be huge in a bigger arena like TakeOver Brooklyn.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The tag team match was one of the best tag matches I've ever seen. Beyond fucking INSANE from start to finish. Genuinely felt Heartbreak for Chad and Gable. Dash and Dawson though are legit as FUCK. 

Whilst Nakamura and Aries didn't reach Zayn/Nakamura levels, Aries always has a good match, and Nakamura is Nakamura..so this match still obviously delivered. It was great, awesome performance from both men. 

Asuka vs Jax was actually good, loved the ending. Hopefully Jax is history now and we get Asuka/Bayley part 2!

Main Event was also really good. The Muscle Buster off the ropes was fucking brutal. Joe moves on and Finn moves up soon, although I'd really love to see Joe move up too but seems like he'll be the face of this new and upcoming chapter of NXT for a while.

Great show overall.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> The tag team match was one of the best tag matches I've ever seen. Beyond fucking INSANE from start to finish. Genuinely felt Heartbreak for Chad and Gable. Dash and Dawson though are legit as FUCK.
> 
> Whilst Nakamura and Aries didn't reach Zayn/Nakamura levels, Aries always has a good match, and Nakamura is Nakamura..so this match still obviously delivered. It was great, awesome performance from both men.
> 
> ...


I honestly liked Aries vs Nakamura as much as i did Sami vs Nakamura wrestling wise. I think the circumstance with it being Sami's last NXT match added sooo much emotion to that match that it put it on another level. There was not a match i disliked including Asuka vs Nia which showed Nia adapting as well as learning getting out of a few moves that Bayley beat her with, doubt this is the end of this feud as i fully expect a triple threat match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Opener was pretty meh for me. I can not for the life of me get interested in Tye Dillinger and was kind of underwhelmed by Almas. Not a bad match, but that was something that looked better suited for NXT weekly TV, not a Takeover. 

- Tag match was fan-freaking-tastic, probably better than their Dallas match (which was also outstanding). AA are a great face team and Revival are probably the best heel tag team I have seen in a very long time. Just the little heel things that were common in the 80s and 90s that you don't see a lot of anymore. They're just so damn good. Really wouldn't have minded this match going either way, but it was a solid and decisive finish.

- Shinsuke / Aries was really, really good as well. Not as good Zayn / Shinsuke, but that was a definite MOTY to me. Still though, very good. Aries got a lot of offense in, both guys pulled off some brutal shit at the end (that Death Valley Driver on the apron was wicked!) Where does Aries go from here? Would he be better suited turning heel and staying right beneath the Title feud?

- Nia / Asuka was fine. Wasn't bad, wasn't good. It was just whatever. It kept my attention though, so I can't complain too much.

- Joe / Finn, I'll be honest, I skipped out on most of it. I was looking at my phone when Joe hit the Muscle Buster and didn't really notice it was over for a good 15 seconds after. Their match at Dallas was awesome, I thought, but this, I wasn't thrilled going into it and never really cared. Joe / Shinsuke soon I'm hoping.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I had it on in the background while doing something else. Only really looked up for more than a little bit for Asuka's entrance, Balor's entrance, the last few minutes of cage match, and then pretty much every second Nakamura was on screen. The fact that I hate indy Japanese wrestling and the only thing I liked was the Japanese wrestlers basically is weird. I like mic skills. Nakamura and Asuka are the best on the mic because of their confidence even though they can't speak English. It exposes how pussy most of the NXT roster is on the mic.

Also I love Austin Aries, but in the same way I loved J & J security...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Phenomenal One said:


> That match had way too many pin attempts.


It did, but the crowd ate it up. Chad Gable reversing he Doomsday Device into a Belly to Belly suplex is one of the most insane things I've ever seen in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I have to say the most amazing thing I've came out of tonight is that Paul Ellering hasn't aged in 30 years. I was like that he looks just like Paul Ellering but that can't be him. I figure his daughter will be signing too if he's coming back. They must think highly of the new team to give him as their manager out of nowhere


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Fun fact: End was the first NXT Takeover without even one of the 4 horsewomen on the main card.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

That was so amazing to be at live. A fantastic show from start to finish.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

will94 said:


> That was so amazing to be at live. A fantastic show from start to finish.


I saw you during Nakamura's entrance! I immediately recognized you from all the sick pictures you've posted on here.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ratings out of 10

Tye Dillinger vs. Andre "Cien" Almas - 6/10 Don't care about dillinger. Don't know much about cien so no real attachment to the match.

The Revival vs. American Alpha - 9/10 Easily best match of the night. Awesome tag match. Guess it means that american alphas is free to debut on the main roster.

Austin Aries vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - 8/10 this was pretty good and Aries has good offence against nakamura and matches well with him. 

Nia Jax vs. Asuka - 7/10 i thought this was presented well , Nia was all about size and power. Asuka tried to use submissions and chop her down eventually with some vicious kicks. 

Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe - 7/10 tired of their feud already , this match was okay to end it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I really enjoyed the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Opener: ** 1/2 stars. Tye is ridiculously over. I was REALLY hoping he was winning. God damn it. He needs to go the main roster already. Whoever let Andrade walk out wearing that fucking shit needs to be shot. Good GOD. Who the fuck suggested he wear that? Match was fine, wrong guy went over.

Alpha/Revival: **** 1/4 stars. I MARKED SO HARD for Revival winning. Easily the best tag team in the business. EASILY. Get over it Alpha fans. Great match, seeing Paul Ellering was dope as shit.

Nak/Aries. *** 3/4 Stars. Really good, Not as good as Nak/Zayn, but it picked up at the end. Aries finally looked good for the first time since coming to NXT in my opinion. That DVD was so sick. No problem with Nak winning, likely going to be Nak vs. Joe in Brooklyn and that's cool.

Asuka/Jax: ** 3/4 Stars. It was fine, cool bumps, they kept it relatively short. No real problems here. Actually refreshing to not have a horsewoman in the title picture if you ask me. 

Main event cage match: *** Stars. Man, I was let down to be honest. This is where you could really use blood. I mean, it's hard to tell a fucking story in a cage match without blood. Ugh. I don't know if Balor is holding back or something but his moveset lately is boring as fuck. Dive to the outside, slingblade, slingblade, slingblade, stomp. That's it. People call this dude one of the best pro wrestlers in the world and I don't see it. The finish was pretty sick, but I don't know why they didn't let Balor do a dive off the top of the cage. This match needed a memorable moment like that. Oh well. 

Overall: 8/10. Very solid. I don't know how anyone could say anything else. A great main event would have made this a top 3 takeover to me.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Whoever let Andrade walk out wearing that fucking shit needs to be shot. Good GOD. Who the fuck suggested he wear that?


From this:










To this:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Alpha/Revival: **** 1/4 stars. I MARKED SO HARD for Revival winning. Easily the best tag team in the business. EASILY. Get over it Alpha fans.



Actually, Alpha lost because they are the better team, because they have the potential to be stars. For Dash & Dawson, running the NXT tag division is the ceiling. Anyway, that match was absolutely fantastic regardless of who you were rooting for.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Opener was awesome. I fully expected Tye to lose once I saw Cien was his opponent... Great talent but I believe Tye will always be in jobberville, unfortunately. There were some sick sequences in this match and I enjoyed it start to finish.

Topping Dallas would be a hard task but Alpha and Revival did it. I was expecting Revival to regain the titles and I'm glad they did. Hopefully they get to do Part III in Brooklyn with the losing team being called up to the main roster and the champs starting a program with Gargano and Ciampa. Alpha and Revival should be like Harlem Heat and Steiner Brothers in that I could see them revisiting their feud here and there and trading the titles back and forth.

Those two random dudes looked like beasts and I'm excited for what is to come with them.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT PAUL ELLERING :mark: :mark:

"Who are you? Who are you?" Damn, you're telling me no one at Full Sail knew who he was? This is crazy, never expected to see him again.

Nak and Aries was damn good. Death Valley Driver was badass.

Asuka played her monster heel role to perfection in this match and is probably her best performance to date. Great dynamic with Asuka as well. Proper finish with three kicks to the head to "conquer the beast", so to speak.

Main event was the weakest out of the three Takeover Joe/Balor matches but it had its moments, like the ending Muscle Buster spot and the groin shot from Joe's weight shifting onto the ropes. For a cage match this was pretty formulaic and felt for the most part like a rehash of their other matches but had its moments and was enjoyable for the most part. I only wish that Finn would also act like a demon _after_ his amazing entrance as well. Dude could be the Venom of pro wrestling with that act in his fighting style.

Going into the show I was not looking forward to it too heavily because of the "going through the motions" TV episodes, so to speak. As I watched the show, however, I enjoyed it thoroughly start to finish. The little things add to the show as well, like the Asuka/Bayley handshake as well as the Bobby Roode interview bomb of William Regal.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Heard nothing but great things about the tag team match, can't wait to watch it. :mark:


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

alright, watched it a couple hours ago (just got done with BG) and about to watch it again a second time.

first thoughts

dug the almas/dillinger match. would like to see him win more but tye is really good in that getting other talent over role.
thinking almas/nakamura is a must see and future match in nxt.

tag match was off the charts good. better than dallas I'd say. nice seeing revival win again. guess we're gonna get an AA/AOP feud before the inevitable call up for alpha and I'm gonna venture to guess revival feuds with likely gargano and ciampa next.

aries/nakamura was great too. maybe my favourite aries match. he just needed to be heel. that works so much better for him. a _bit_ dissapointed in the result. I think aries needed that win more. not sure where each man goes from here. I'm still predicting a joe/nak match at BROOKLYN and far as aries goes, not sure.

I think I'm one of a few folks in this sub-forum who actually likes nia jax. she's been green, yeah, but has improved. this was another real good match. wish it would have went just a tad longer. I'm guessing nia/asuka aren't _quite_ done with each other and guessing bayley will likely re-join the party when she comes back from "injury".

balor/joe...it happened. it was in a cage. I'm just ready for them to move on and away from each other. either turn balor heel, have him join MR, or both.

looking forward to taping results tomorrow night. maybe we'll get some PC debuts and a glimpse of what's to come at BROOKLYN.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Anybody watching BG?


finished it half hour ago. loved seeing all the call-ups reactions when they found they were moving up.

will always love the familial atmosphere throughout nxt.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

Phenomenal One said:


> Chanting 'this is awesome' before the steel cage match had even begun. Then the match ends up being a dud. The 'this is awesome' chant is dead because of smarks like this using it willy nilly.


full sail gonna full sail.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Good show, seen better, though.

I think the MVP of the night was Nia Jax, hands down. She's improved so much in the year she's been in NXT. Everyone else pretty much just did their status quo move set, nothing new, whereas she really did show that she belongs in NXT and belongs as a wrestler.

The Joe and Bálor match bored me sort of. I was expecting more brutality, but it was nothing compared to their Dallas showing. As a Bálor fan, I'm glad this feud is done and over with. Let's get Bálor that heel turn already, shall we? Then he'll really flourish.

Disappointed in the tag match, but meh, we have too many face tag teams and we need contention there. I guess we can look forward to TM61 getting the straps next.

Nakamura vs. Aries was great as usual, but nothing special as we've seen these guys do their stuff before.

Andrade was ridiculous in the ring. Great wrestler. Can't wait to see more from this guy. Tye needs to stop being Tyler Breeze 2.0. He's really good and arguably better than Breeze. Can we treat him like he is?

Good show. Let's see what the Japan show brings us.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Soz for the stupid question but can somebody explain me why AA can't connect with the guys in Full Sail? I dont follow NXT that often but, holly heck, he is one of the biggest names there and one month later he is still not over and he is not even a heel(at least for now)


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And once again The Revival prove themselves to be on the way to tag team greatness.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been extremely critical of Nia Jax since she debuted. I didn't like the theme song, I didn't like her promos, I didn't like her in-ring work. For me, she wasn't aggressive enough as a monster heel. I never asked for Awesome Kong or Jessicka Havok, but show some sort of aggression. But I really enjoyed her match with Asuka. Way more aggressive than any other time I've seen her and it felt like this was a much better showcase of what she can actually do.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Drago said:


> Fun fact: End was the first NXT Takeover without even one of the 4 horsewomen on the main card.


Arrival? Or is that not counted?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Arrival? Or is that not counted?


Arrival wasn't a TakeOver if that makes any sense.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That was a fucking awesome show.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Good show overall, nothing outstanding. Tag title match and Aries/Nak were both great. Everything else was ok to good. Revival winning was a nice curveball, as well as the post match attack on American Alpha.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Soz for the stupid question but can somebody explain me why AA can't connect with the guys in Full Sail? I dont follow NXT that often but, holly heck, he is one of the biggest names there and one month later he is still not over and he is not even a heel(at least for now)


I've been watching the guy for about 12 years now and I feel like he's never worked as a babyface.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Tag match was fun, Aries Vs Naka was good but lacked the fluidity I'd have expected from those two.

The rest was predictably dull.

Weakest takeover so far.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Top to bottom in terms of match quality that was one of the top 3 Takeovers for me.

It didn't have that blow away match of the year quality match but everything was very good.


----------



## ajktco (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone have a gif of the guy who completely lost his shit and broke down when the Revival won. Guy in the white t-shirt in the middle. So funny. 

Fantastic Take Over once again 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

The whole card was great to me. There was a very boring stretch in the Nak/Aries match, but about halfway into it the match got hot. 

It might not have been then best match but the muscle buster finish was the biggest moment for me. Fuck that looked devastating.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Halfway thru. Can't believe how over Tye is. He's a solid hand but man that wacky crowd is eating what he's serving right now. 

Tag match was amazing. Both of those teams can hang at the top of the WWE tag division right now. Love that Revival got the belts back, as I was legit shocked, only because of the NXT formula where the ex champ never wins the rematch. Alpha wins the rubber match I'll bet. 

Nakamura is such a treat to watch. That guy exemplifies everything great about pro wrestling. He made that match enjoyable single handedly. Not much to say about Aries, except he continues to be one of the most over rated guys I've seen in a long time and he obviously is not on Sami's level. Just brings nothing to the table. True definition of a "vanilla midget". 

Not looking forward to the women's match but definitely pumped for the cage match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The most average takeover so far, only one match wowed me and that was the Tag Match.

Decent debut from Andrade, needs to change his finisher though. Dillinger is so over it's unreal, this gimmick has really turned thing around for him; however I see him going down the Tyler Breeze route, job to the big guns and if called up fade into obscurity.

Tag Match was fucking brilliant, fast paced entertainment from the get go. Even when the Revival slowed the pace their heel work was fantastic, it's the little things in their offense that make them so good. As for the result hopefully it means Gable & Jordan are moving up to the main roster, these two are stars in the making, one of the most enjoyable tag teams in WWE history. As for the aftermath those two guys looked like crazy bouncers/doormen, intriguing to see where this goes.

Aries vs Nakamura in terms of Wrestling ability was of course very good; however Nakamura no selling his leg really let this match down in my opinion. All that good leg work from Aries in the end was all for nothing, very disappointing work from Shinsuke unfortunately. If Nakamura sold better this could of been great.

The problem when Nia Jax wrestles is that there's only one story to tell. A David vs Goliath story where Asuka has to try and breakdown the beast, was the same with Bayley and it will be the same whenever Nia wrestles. The match itself wasn't that bad, in all honesty it was Nia's best in ring performance in my opinion, some of her offense was deadly, when it comes to storytelling though, Nia Jax matches will become a piece of repetitive crap.

As for crap let's move onto Finn Balor. What a fucking terrible performance by this so called demon, I'm sick of him and his shitty offense, time and time again it's the same old shit from him. Joe thankfully destroyed him with a terrific finish, but thank god this feud is over.

Overall I'd give the show 7/10.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Thought it was cool how the cage folded down from the ceiling. Definetly just thought they'd construct it during a video package like at house shows. Wasn't the best TakeOver but was still a good show.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Another very solid TakeOver with by a mile the best Tag Team Championship match in NXT history.

First of all, I loved the intro promo video. As a video package to open a show goes, it kicked serious ass. 

So... Andrade had a decent debut against the "Perfect 10". Its a pity it had to be Tye Dillinger who did the honors once again. He is so over but seems to be nothing more than enhancement right now. One the guy who would thrive if there was a mid card NXT title to fight for because I doubt he'll ever get a shot at the "big one". Didn't like the finish though, kinda flat. 

I'd be lying if I didn't say that I thought AA Vs The Revival at Dallas was underwhelming and also had a few sloppy moments. This was the match that lived up to their huge talents. These two teams were made for each other and although tag team wrestling isn't for everybody, these kind of matches occasionally come around and show you why it can be so awesome to watch. Won't list all the little moments during the match but it was outstanding. The sequence that led to the Double Ankle Locks was my personal favorite.

A division that for so long has been in the shadow of the NXT title and Women's title stole the show and as for The Revival winning it? No problem with that at all because in a very different way to American Alpha, these two are a brilliant team. Their theme tune is also such a guilty pleasure as well :Rollins

As for the debut of the new team, its interesting that Paul Ellering is their manager. Hopefully they explain why otherwise its very random. 

Nakamura Vs Austin Aries was a good match in the end although it dragged in the middle. Easily Austin Aries best outing in NXT since his debut, he played his part well and his all or nothing error that led to his defeat was very convincing. Nakamura was again a lot of fun to watch and I eagerly anticipate what surely will be a future title match against Samoa Joe

"A wild Bobby appeared!" ... ok then :Rollins

Nia Jax had her best NXT match to date with Asuka. The finish in a way I liked. Kick her in the head until she falls over. :lol They need to find a way of mixing things up with Jax otherwise she will have pretty much the same Monster Vs Underdog match with everybody. That will be pretty difficult though because you have to play to her... well literal strengths. 

The pre match presentation of the cage match from the cage swinging in, the entrances and to the title introductions was top notch. Regardless of what happens after in the match, it gets you into it before the bell. The image of Black/White Balor staring down Joe in the cage was fantastic. 

The match was pretty much every other standard cage match you've seen. However, awesome finish. That Muscle Buster looked absolutely devastating and the right man won for sure. This was the one match that really did seem like the end. Samoa Joe finally vanquishing Balor and walking out leaving a broken demon behind. 

Anyone else think the cage door opening thing always takes away from a match like this these days? 

I hope now they can give the weekly shows a bit of a refresh now off the back of this and get some new feuds, better storytelling and more new faces, especially for the women.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Good show.

La Sombra had a pretty standard debut, but it was fun. Good show of his abilities.

Tag Match was great and it was better than Dallas, IMO. Glad The Revival won, and I thought it was a smart decision that they did win. AA and TR should be trading the belts back and forth.

Nakamura vs Aries lived up to my expectations. Not as good as Nakamura vs Zayn....WHICH WASN'T AS GOOD AS Nakamura vs Okada, Nakamura vs Tanahashi, Nakamura vs Ibushi, and Nakamura vs AJ Styles. Just so you know.

Even so, the match had some things I really really liked. The selling was great. There was one spot where Nakamura had Aries in a reverse headlock(think that's what it's called) and he brought Aries down stiffly. Which I thought was great selling by Aries. Most guys sell takeovers fluidly, but he sold that very realistically. IT looked like Nakamura struggled to bring him down. The DVD on the apron had be smiling and I noticed those against the Ricochet vs Ospreay match tagged the shit out of Ospreay on that one. The story of the match was also very good. Aries was out to prove he was better, and for a lot of the match had control of Nakamura, who mostly sold for Aries. It was only because of a mistake that Nakamura took advantage and won. Match really made Aries look good, and it succeeded in finally giving Aries some momentum. In terms of negatives, even though I liked Aries attacking the Nak's knee it didn't really mean anything, and Nakamura didn't sell it a lot. Then again Aries didn't attack it as much for Nak to sell it. And I was disappointed the match didn't go longer. They could have easily gone 30 minutes. 

I rank Nakamura vs Zayn, about a 4. I rank Nakamura vs Aries about 3.5. That being said I'm looking way more forward to a rematch between Nakamura vs Aries than I am a Nak vs Zayn. I think they should go 2 out of 3 falls next time. This was a great match, but I think they have an even better one in em.

Asuka vs Jax won't bad. Lots of good stuff. Jax is improving a lot.

Lots of praise for the stuff above, but I have to say that the main event was a bust for me. I was all for a Cage Match, but the match never hit the heights I had dreamed. I wanted to see that intense Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor action we got last match inside a steel cage. None of that escape the cage bullshit either. It should have been strickly pin or submission. I had dreamed of something akin to Dusty and Flair, but it didn't even crack that. No blood. Very mildly paced. It should have been a war.


Other highlights: Paul Fucking Ellering. Bobby Roode.

Good show. I really wasn't looking forward to this one as much as last, but it delivered. Solid B for me.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Superb show 10/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

I didn't really have high expectations for this TakeOver but it pleasantly surprised me. 

Andrade 'Cien' Almas vs Tye Dillinger:
Every new star who is wrestling his first televised match gets a win in NXT, you can't have someone who might contend for a title later lose his debut unless you're going for some kind of underdog angle, this in itself telegraphs the winner which takes a bit away from the match so keep that in mind. In terms of action I was impressed by both Almas and Dillinger. There were some really unique things happening. Bit of a negative was the rather sudden finish.

The Revival vs American Alpha:
Just an amazing match. I already said it after the last match and I'll say it again; I hope these two teams will be facing each other some day for the WWE tag team championship because this is exactly what the division needs. Constant action, great spots and most of all real solid psychology. The finish really sold it for me. I expected AA to win similar how I thought the previous match was pretty much set in stone so the surprise win by the Revival was a nice twist that made a good match great.

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Austin Aries:
I thoroughly enjoyed the way Aries attacked Nakamura. I always wonder why some wrestlers don't try to do the logical things and go after weak points, control the pace and go for high impact moves when the time calls for them. I found his performance refreshing, it felt smart and most of all realistic. I wasn't all that sold on him yet but this proved to me he's not just like any other indy darling, he's something special. Pairing him up with Nakamura is instant success though as that man can also just have an amazing match with just about anyone. To be honest there were some small things that kept it from being a classic but it was nevertheless a very good match.

Asuka vs Nia Jax:
I felt like Bailey vs Jax was just a better fit in terms of storytelling than this match. Bailey is supposed to be a people's champion who wins through effort and technique so having her go up against someone who can dominate her physically gives a very interesting perspective. Asuka on the other hand is actually a dominating force by herself so having her play a David against Goliath match seemed off. It wasn't a bad match but I still see it as a bit of a bad match-up.

Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor:
The entrances were gripping right from the start. Balor's entrance felt grand, it was gripping right away. I especially liked what they let Joe do though, instead of him trying to top Balor in extravaganza they just let him walk out there with a determined stare on his face. It fits his character perfectly, no nonsense, just violence. The match itself wasn't all that special although I still enjoyed most of it, it's just that I expected a bit more of the final chapter of their feud in terms of intensity. The finish was great though.

Paul Ellering and his bad boys:
Hype.

Bobby Roode:
Hype.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Aries/Nak was MOTN as far as I'm concerned, a few nitpicks like Nak's no selling and I thought Aries should've countered in that last sequence but still a good match. Aries had the best individual performance of anyone tbh.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Even when NXT is at its weakest, it gives me more entertainment than most WWE PPVs. Last night was the weakest Takeover to date (IMO) but I still had a very good time watching it. 

R-Evolution has still not been de-throned.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very meh show, Only watched it for the tag match and Asuka.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Finn looked really cool tonight. He should wear that gear & makeup more.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Felt like just another NXT taping to me. Main event sucked donkey balls too. Best match was the Aries Nakamura one by a country mile.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Aries/Nak was MOTN as far as I'm concerned, a few nitpicks like Nak's no selling and I thought Aries should've countered in that last sequence but still a good match. Aries had the best individual performance of anyone tbh.


Nakamura sold, sold a lot actually, he just didn't sell the knee the way he should have.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the quality of the matches were really good but the storylines were weaker than all the other Takeovers. Like they could've at least had Aries turn heel on Nakamura. I thought that match had the best action but the story was so weird.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Just finished watching. Not great, but not bad either. It was a good PPV. How could anyone not like the return of Paul Ellering? There is more than one famous "Paul" in wrestling folks. I am not fucking sure what HHH and the NXT staff see in Dash and Dawson, but they should not have won back the NXT tag team titles. Those two men fucking suck. American Alpha are main roster ready, so I guess they're heading to the big leagues. Samoa Joe winning was nice to see, but not clean. He is a fucking heel and already won clean in Maryland. Stick to the script and find a way for his win to not be clean. Heels aren't supposed to go over clean on the top face twice in a row for the title. That shit doesn't make sense. The crowd's reaction proved that. Dead silence. Had Joe cheated, or something else happened like outside interference the crowd would have booed Joe out of the arena. Instead they just stand pissed with only the pro Joe fans clapping. It would have been great to see someone from the main roster cost Finn his NXT title shot. Kevin Owens make sense? Former NXT champion jealous to see someone making history, but not today. This brings Finn Balor up to the main roster vs Kevin Owens just in time for Summer Slam.


----------



## bullshitter (Mar 23, 2016)

Observations

I hate the full sail crowd just hate them

The arena is tiny it made the event looked anything but special

The camera work on the cage match was terrible, couldn't see half of what was going on

Why the fuck do we care about roode?

What a fucking stupid name for a sho the end of the beginning, so it's the start of the middle? Fucking idiotic.

Very disappointed, I'm close to giving up on nxt if it wasn't for nakamura I would.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Really enjoyed the show. They're doing well to say they have had so much of their roster called up in the last 12 months.

I have minor criticisms. in hindsight the tag match should have been billed as a co mainevent. 

Also while I'm not one to bash Nia Jax, the story of this match was too similar to the Bayley match in London, I wanted to see her do something different. Maybe get the shit kicked out of her then make a ferocious comeback before succumbing to her injuries, might have made her look like a bad ass.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't watch it... I prob should though... anyways with Balor losing AGAIN... is he due to be called up now? I mean, what else is there to do in NXT for him? 

Oh yeeeeeah--MOVE YOUR ASS OUT!

#BalorClub


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice PPV, I loved Aries vs Nakamura and seeing Roode, but the tag team match was absolutely incredible


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably the most skippable Takeover but still a good one with nothing bad on it. They really need to stop doing Takeovers at Full Sail because they feel so insignificant at Full Sail after being in bigger venues so much in the past year. Tye/Almas was fun. Almas looked like a geek when he came out though. I know he unmasked in Mexico but I wish that they'd just done a Rey with him and had him be the next masked superstar. Easy merch sell and he looks so much better masked imo. NXT debut squashes are always odd in the sense that the new guy works a regular shine-heat-finish match where the other guy gets to showcase almost as much of his own offence but this was that problem turned up to the max. Granted Tye is really over and that was going to be an issue regardless but this felt like as much of if not more of a showcase for Tye than Almas. Thankfully Almas did enough on his end to make himself look good too despite the weird booking of the match. Finisher is really tame mind which is a problem for so many of these NXT guys. Like they can all do these great moves and then a double knees in the corner is the finish? Ok. If Tye is going to be the debut opponent for all these new guys then he NEEDS to just once beat one of them on their debuts. Would be an awesome moment and set up an instant hot program for the pair of them. Revival/Alpha was really good. Not Dallas because it didn't have the atmosphere or the same level of finishing run but still really great. Good way to debut Authors of Pain too. Oh and that's an awesome name for a monster tag team. Aries/Nakamura was borderline great. No hot finish run but I kinda like that Aries made a mistake and Nakamura punished him for it straight away, even if it comes at the expense of the quality of the match. Jax/Asuka was good for what it was but it felt way too short and like Jax went down way too easily/quickly. Thought Jax looked really good again here and totally outclassed Asuka who I thought brought next to nothing to this. No sympathetic babyface selling and barely anything in terms of offence period, let alone nasty looking offence. I get why she isn't laying the strikes in with girls like Alexa Bliss but this was the showcase for how violent Asuka can get and they totally missed the ball with it. Match was good though because Jax works a control segment really well as a nasty monster heel. No idea why people think she's not even good let alone bad. Joe/Balor was bleh. Given the build and the stip, this lacked a serious amount of heat. Felt more like a regular first time title match that just so happened to be in a cage because it was that time of the year booking. Joe looked good but not BITW great like he did in Dallas. Finn brought nothing yet again. Like he's not bad, he's just nothing. Like he goes in the ring, does his moves and that is literally it. He doesn't emote, he doesn't rally the crowd behind him, he doesn't sell. Honestly the moves he does aren't even all that impressive. But this has been the case since day 1 and at least everyone else seems to be over the "but cool face paint and entrance" thing now. 

Joe/Nakamura should headline Brooklyn though and that could be FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.*


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

First WWE related PPV since the last Takeover that I dug every match on the card. I was hella impressed by Nia Jax. I used to give her so much shit, but she played her part well last night. I wish she could work longer though. Nakamura/Aries was match of the night for myself while the Tag match was a close second. Regardless though, every match was great to me.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

BTW, props to Revival. First 2x champs in NXT history. Considering they've done it with the likes of Enzo/Cass and American Alpha on the roster, two ridiculously over teams(one of which probably being the best tag team that the WWE has seen in a long time), makes it all the more impressive.

Good for them. They are such a unique tag team. They play the heel roles perfectly, in and out of the ring; they are very strong ring workers; they have a unique look; and Dawson is great enough on the mic to carry them on the main roster, IMO. 

Can't wait to see where they go from here.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That new tag team has some serious potential.


----------



## K.A. Hollywood (May 8, 2016)

It wasn't up to the standard of some of the other Takeovers like Brooklyn or Dallas, but was still leagues above any main roster PPV.

Also that Tag Match was awesome.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I loved that tag team match!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed the show

Really nice opener

Tag match was fantastic, really love both teams and the attack afterwards was a nice introduction, off the top of my head can't think of another debut like it in NXT

Nakamura/Aries was really strong, I don't fully "get" Nakamura yet but he's so different that it's really refreshing to see something that different on WWE tv

Divas match was decent looking forward to see what they do next with them

Main event I enjoyed, so happy for Joe that he's in this spot and they are using him well, for me arguably one of the most misused talents of the last 10years in wrestling. Balor seems stuck in a rut and has been for a while, they aren't doing anything with Balor Club and so he seems to flirt between that and the demon and just doesn't have a set gimmick at all. Hopefully he gets called up into The Club as being with that group will be a great way to get his character out, you can then also stretch out the time before the big debut of the Demon element 

All in all really enjoyed the show and interested to see what they have lined up for Brooklyn


----------

